# Casa Siffredi. Reality su Rocco e famiglia. Autunno 2015. Tv La5



## admin (27 Agosto 2015)

A partire dal prossimo Autunno 2015, su La5 andrà in onda in un nuovo reality. Molto particolare. Il titolo è "Casa Siffredi" e racconterà la vita del re del ***** e della sua famiglia tra il lavoro (il set) e la casa. Le puntate, in totale, saranno otto. 

Non verrà raccontato il Rocco pornoattore ma il Rocco marito e padre di famiglia. 

Casa Siffredi, dall'Autunno 2015 su La5.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Danielsan (28 Agosto 2015)

Che Trashata


----------



## Heaven (30 Agosto 2015)

Non riesco ad immaginare un programma più idiota..

Che poi, ma che problemi hanno quelli che idolatrano Rocco Siffredi? Bah, sara anche simpatico eh, ma è da minorati dargli tutta questa importanza solo perché è un attore *****


----------



## Stex (14 Ottobre 2015)

hahaahahah
nelle puntate che andranno in onda a gennaio c'e anche un mio amico... mi ha raccontato un po di cose!


----------

